
Ask HN: Good books on body inflammation - stevofolife
Hey guys,<p>Recently found out I have fistulas in my pelvis area. I&#x27;m looking for ways to reduce body inflammation and potentially fixing my immune system.<p>Any books on this sort of thing?
======
Nomentatus
No doubt books exist, but this is not settled research by any means, so I'd
start with recent journal articles instead. I'd be interested in what you can
find by searching at pubmed.com.

Meanwhile, here's an interesting start:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26029209](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26029209)
This suggests that inflammation isn't an artifact - but compensatory. If so,
one should be careful about palliatives such as histamine blockers or steroids
that might prevent your body from fighting back. (Sunlight might help, too.)

Some treatment ideas to reduce inflammation. But note, "natural" doesn't mean
it ain't acting like a drug. Ginger is a very powerful antihistamine, for
example. [http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/what-you-
eat-c...](http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/what-you-eat-can-fuel-
or-cool-inflammation-a-key-driver-of-heart-disease-diabetes-and-other-chronic-
conditions)

Note the causal arrow might go both ways, with fistulas causing inflammation
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17109067 as well as inflammation causing fistulas.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4428674/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4428674/)
Mast cell responses can weaken collagen.

MCAS is a possiblility.

MCAS = Mast Cell Activation Syndrome

MCAD (Mast Cell Activation Disorder) = MCAS or mastocytosis

links here:
[http://strengthflexibilityhealtheds.com/2016/02/04/diagnosin...](http://strengthflexibilityhealtheds.com/2016/02/04/diagnosing-
mast-cell-activation-syndrome-mcas-update-and-diagnosis-confirmation/)

[http://www.mastattack.org/2014/10/mcad-general-
information-p...](http://www.mastattack.org/2014/10/mcad-general-information-
public/)

[http://evilmastcells.com/](http://evilmastcells.com/)

[http://www.jacionline.org/article/S0091-6749(14)02927-3/full...](http://www.jacionline.org/article/S0091-6749\(14\)02927-3/fulltext)

Dr. Anne Maitland’s presentation on Allergies & Mast Cell Activation Syndrome
in EDS Patients.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktFdr-9rpIM&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktFdr-9rpIM&feature=youtu.be)

[https://mastcellblog.wordpress.com/mastcellguide/](https://mastcellblog.wordpress.com/mastcellguide/)

